# Just replace the name britteny with Lee, or Emillio



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like youtube too much. I watch what they suggest and then just see how far off topic I can get by just watching the videos on the little sidebar.

It usually ends up in boob land, or in some weird see what this idiot is doing to himself land.

So, consequently, I get all kinds of weird shit recommended for me. This, by far, is the ****ing winner.

Now please tell me if this is a guy or not.

I was gonna do a poll, to see who thought this was a guy, but I am too stupid with computers.

I still am trying to figure how to send a video of Duco by e-mail. Could be weeks Jody, I am not figuring it out.

Kinda like this video. Is this before, or after mood altering prescription drugs ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I vote it's a guy...................or a female with an adams apple:-&


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, I agree... guy...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Seeing this vid. I got the serious urge to kick this "guy" in the b*t........

Dick


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen that before. It's a guy. He's supposedly some kind of actor or something... I vote or something.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I could not get the video to play. 
But Jeff I may be able to help you out with the Duco video. I have a few videos of him here before I sold him. That was back when he would out and did not try to bite his handler.....LOL


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

What kills me is 26 million views! I bet he's castrated or something!:-({|=


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't even watch it all, sick.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Guy - designer stubble!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with Jerry, I didn't even watch it all...it's much too stupid to bother.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He's just another camwhore and like so many other talentless, neurotic camwhores, youtube is his nirvana.

 
CLASSY.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> He's just another camwhore and like so many other talentless, neurotic camwhores, youtube is his nirvana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esther Chai (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha, ha, ha, what a plonka.
Jeff, you are not alone. I get side tracked too when watching too many youtube on dog training. Fortunately not too often.
He is just a dramaqueen, too much fast food from birth which affected his neurotic personality. Nothing to do with being gay.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I like youtube too much. I watch what they suggest and then just see how far off topic I can get by just watching the videos on the little sidebar.
> 
> It usually ends up in boob land, or in some weird see what this idiot is doing to himself land.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I got this video to work finally............YOU OWE ME 2 MINUTES AND 12 SECONDS AND I WANT IT BACK !!!!!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> He's just another camwhore and like so many other talentless, neurotic camwhores, youtube is his nirvana.
> 
> 
> CLASSY.


WHAT THE HELL HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO???????? When I watched the video that was bad enough, but now I come back to the thread (God only knows why I even came back to it) and then I see this sh!t. WTF????


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Another turd tamper looking for some attention, youtube is full of them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#-oHad to turn it off after about 5 seconds. 
Man, Jeff you REALLY need a hobby! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What the f*#k is the matter with you Im with Suttle you owe me how the f%*k am I going to get it back and my eyes hurt.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This should help in your decision of boy or girl.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd1Oe1LELcc&feature=channel


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh okay, maybe you guys would prefer this photo of the little pseudo bitch. Frankly I think this photo is much worse than the naked body picture:
 
The crazy sister in Whatever Happened to BabyJane ain't got nuthin on this fruit loop.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_(style)

I, personally, am quite jealous of his bone structure. And his eyes are stunning.

Gay camp always brings out the best in people, especially the ones that are being baited.

'***********' is such a slur.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, 'turd tamper'.

Same thing.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

I, however, cannot go to bed until I have made distictions clear.

Camp is indeed, as Nietzche declared, dead.
This guy (whoever he is) is not 'camp'. He is camping. Camp that knows itself to be camp becomes self conscious, and destroys its very essence: a perfect, unconscious exageration of a form, manner, peception or attitude. This naivete is no longer possible.

Oscar Wilde writing "The Importance of Being Earnest" was camping. The characters in the play are pure camp.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No, now you see for me, gay camp must also have an element of timeless class, like RuPaul. Now there is a well turned out, smart cookie Queen, the epitome and definition of cool gay camp.

This Chris Crocker thing is a kind of train wreck, the kind of person you watch, but only because you realize no matter how awful your life might be, you will never, ever be as bad as him (at least not sober).


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

melissa mims said:


> Sorry, 'turd tamper'.
> 
> Same thing.


I can honestly say I have never heard turd tamper before. I will be overusing this slur in the near future.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn fudge tamping turd packers. Yes, lets all have sympathy for the screaming bi polar queer. 

HA HA


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LMAO and I got bitched at for saying, "gay heeling". :roll:

I heard enough about this guy the first time when this stuff came out. I couldn't click off the vid fast enough.

The turd tamping comments were a great wakeup this morning.:twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I didn't even watch it all, sick.




OK, that post decided me. I'm not clicking on that link. 8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many could watch it for more than 10 seconds ?? How many watched it all the way through ?? I never made it more than 20. That was really pushing it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

see if you can watch this one, totally unrelated but funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pyW6w5B7Aw :-({|=:roll:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> LMAO and I got bitched at for saying, "gay heeling". :roll:
> 
> I heard enough about this guy the first time when this stuff came out. I couldn't click off the vid fast enough.
> 
> The turd tamping comments were a great wakeup this morning.:twisted:


He isn't disliked because he is gay, he is disliked because he is an overly dramatic, irritating little ****wad.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Exactly! I don't care who you want to bang, just PUH-LEEZE go do them and STAY OFF YOU-TUBE!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This forum is supposed to be for working dog videos. Some things are easy to let go but this is one that doesn't belong here. Just way to many comments that don't fit what WDF is about.


----------

